# girls with bootys..



## Honey B. Fly (Jan 11, 2008)

*what are ur fave styles/brands of jeans or pants? 

i have problems all the time since my waist is so small compared to my hips/butt, sometimes pants will hang off me in the front but theyll be tight on my butt.*


----------



## tara_hearts (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey B. Fly* 

 
_*what are ur fave styles/brands of jeans or pants? *

*i have problems all the time since my waist is so small compared to my hips/butt, sometimes pants will hang off me in the front but theyll be tight on my butt.*_

 
Saaame problem. I can't even wear hollister jeans.. I don't think they were made to accompany big booty girls. haha. I always have to find stretch denim jeans. & I really love applebottoms they fit good ( if you couldn't tell by the name). Also Angel jeans normally fit me good. And Kelly Clarkson said "7" jeans fit girls like us really good, I just haven't ran across any! Good luck

*Fat bottom girls you make the rockin' world go 'round* haha gotta love queen.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 11, 2008)

Sevens fit me awfully. They're just not attractive on my figure. :/ 

I bought a pair of Old Navy Diva jeans a couple of weeks ago and LOVE them.


----------



## ndn-ista (Jan 11, 2008)

apple bottom jeans, boots with the fur, the whole club was lookin' at her. 

lol sorry i love that song...but yeah Apple Bottom Jeans, you can find them at Macy's etc I think it is Nelly's line (not Nelly Furtado, Nelly the rapper lol)


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 11, 2008)

I hate finding jeans well any kind of pants/trousers that I love the look off only to find out they don't fit my bum in... it's not that big!!!

I've just bought some Paige jeans and they fit pretty good, I have had 7 for all Mankind which were ok I guess. Rock and Republic fitted horribly. Other-wise most brands seem to be a bit hit and miss.


----------



## Loveleighe (Jan 11, 2008)

i have a similar problem my waist is tiny and my hips, thighs, and bottom are huge. So My pants would like i had a potato sac around my waist but i could barely move with it suffocating my thighs. I also have short legs so i used to get my jeans from american eagle but i think the quality is poor so i bought these jeans and they fit perfectly  AG JEANS Club Jean in 2am at Revolve Clothing - Free Shipping!

frankie b jeans are also pretty good. Tripp NYC, Lux depends on the cut, and levis.


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 11, 2008)

my waist is TINY compared to my hips/butt but here in the UK, River Island jeans fit me the best


----------



## greentwig (Jan 11, 2008)

Anchor Blue Pants!!!!!!!!!!

Always fit awsome, seriously go check them out, I always buy them since there is no other brand that fit's my booty well.  I always have that waist gap problem w/ any other pants.

I think there about 30$ but it's been about a year since I've bought a pair so I may be wrong.  The $ is worth it though they fit like they were made for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Good Luck!


----------



## meiming (Jan 11, 2008)

i find labels like rock and republic and blue cult are more for skinny girls with no bottoms. I used to have 7s and they fit okay but I know my booty stretched it out to be comfy. I also have a pair of AGs but in Angel-something...(i forget the exact name) and it totally gaped where my booty met my low back making me look like I was all hanging out. Of course I didn't really notice until wearing a few times. Perhaps I got the wrong cut, but I got fitted at the AG store. I think I've heard good things about Joe's jeans (i think from an interview with kelly clarkson actually) but haven't tried yet. I'm tempted to go try apple bottom now


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jan 11, 2008)

apple bottoms really are good. i wear a size smaller in them cause they give a lot of room in the hip area. also old navy but they can have too much material if u dont get the lowest rise the have


----------



## eastsidesunset (Jan 11, 2008)

Gap sells the Curvy jeans that are cut larger in the bottom and smaller in the waist. I've never had a problem with the waist getting all gappy with these jeans.


----------



## priss (Jan 11, 2008)

i have few pairs of jeans that fit off the rack  the the dkny soho jean and its really inexpensive. surprisingly enough the gap skinny.  i order extra long off the website to they can bunch at the ankle like the skinny chick wear!!  also the gap bootcut.  every since high school i have had my jeans altered.  i buy  them to fit my thighs, hips, and butt and take them to my tailor to get all the extra fabric that sticks out at the waist take up.  that way i dont even have to wear a belt and have my jeans all bunched up. i live in dallas, tx and there are tons of people here who alter jeans because big booties here come a dime a dozen.  it ranges from 14- 25 bucks but its worth it. 

i get asked all the time where i buy jeans and i tell people the fit and style dont matter nearly as much as having them altered.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a high, prominent butt and wider hips compared to my small waist, and I've found only one brand and cut of jeans that fit me right: Levi's Curvy Cut jeans. They're cut with more room in the hips, low-rise in the front, and mid-to-high rise in the back so we don't get plumber's crack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -

- and NO waist gapping in the front or back. (I have a pretty big problem with waist gappage in EVERY OTHER BRAND of jeans that I've tried, so much slack in the waist that even wearing a belt would be ridiculous)


----------



## meiming (Jan 11, 2008)

hm...interesting about old navy and gap. I've tried both of the boot cuts and curvy and still didn't fit quite right to me. Maybe I should try again but I think it was as recent as last summer when I attempted the gap curvy


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meiming* 

 
_hm...interesting about old navy and gap. I've tried both of the boot cuts and curvy and still didn't fit quite right to me. Maybe I should try again but I think it was as recent as last summer when I attempted the gap curvy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Don't feel bad, those didn't work for me either. I still found the butt area too tight and there was still waist gappage.


----------



## priss (Jan 11, 2008)

i just asked my husband what he thought.  he says the gap jeans smush my butt in a little.  so we just tried on several pair.  the bootcut by gap that i have are bootcut stretch.  the regular bootbut does indeed push my butt in a little.  but is so big its not like it make my butt look flat.  hell i thought it looked better but he is a booty man and he says no.  the regular bootcut- no stretch smushes it in considerably. 

 his favorites are the dkny soho.  those have lycra so they really flatter 

some other pairs by dana buchman, elle tahari, and st. john have lycra too. those however ran me from $250-$700.  and i still had to get the waist altered.


my mid range jeans are dorothy biss (dillards)- about $100 per pair.


also if you can find the nordstrom store brand halogen they were awesome.  nordie stopped carrying the jeans about 2 years ago.  but the had flattering lycra and were so long i could wear a 4inch heel and have my whole shoe be covered, which i like


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jan 11, 2008)

I find that for this reason I have to wear Junior's jeans and can't transition into women's like I probably should be at age 21...

I CANNOT wear jeans from Abercrombie/Hollister, it's not gonna happen. 

I LOVE the 'Marshall's/TJ Maxx' juniors brands, such as ANGELS and Paris Blues. Also I'm picky and will only wear STRETCH jeans, and these brands are mainly stretch type


----------



## MsButterfli (Jan 11, 2008)

applebottom jeans
dereon jeans
ny and company jeans bootcut and westside cut jeans
and im looking into PZI jeans for small waisted curvy bottom girls 

hth's


----------



## Divinity (Jan 11, 2008)

Hudson are THE BEST FITTING JEANS for teeny waisted bootylicious babes!  Tsubi and Deener are close seconds.  And ALWAYS get them on ebay for cheap!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 12, 2008)

yeah def try apple bottom jeans.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jan 15, 2008)

thank u all so much, i need to hit up the mall and about 60 dressing rooms lol until i find a few new perfect pairs

one more q...

does anybody like baby phats jeans? ive been wondering about them.


----------



## tara_hearts (Jan 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbrookecorex* 

 
_I find that for this reason I have to wear Junior's jeans and can't transition into women's like I probably should be at age 21...

I CANNOT wear jeans from Abercrombie/Hollister, it's not gonna happen. 

I LOVE the 'Marshall's/TJ Maxx' juniors brands, such as ANGELS and Paris Blues. Also I'm picky and will only wear STRETCH jeans, and these brands are mainly stretch type 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Aww man. I never even thought about that. My 20'th birthday is next month. I don't know if I could find womens jeans that fit. I don't wanna be one of those old ladies that wear young girls clothes and think I'm rad lmao.

& hollister and abercrombie are a no go. I was so sad in the hollister dressing room when none of those cute ass pants would fit. /sigh


----------



## mreichert (Jan 15, 2008)

man, I thought I was one of the very few who had this problem! Makes me feel a bit better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've tried the baby phat jeans, and they're pretty good- they leave room for the butt, but still gaps some in the waist. I still have to have them altered, just not as much. They're the closest I've found to fitting right.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Jan 15, 2008)

Baby Phat jeans are alright, but they make them WAY TOO LONG and the waist still gaps a little (not as much as other brands of jeans, except the one cut of Levi's I like)


----------



## jilliandanica (Jan 16, 2008)

Joe's Jeans! The Honey fit is great for curves =)


----------



## Debbie (Jan 16, 2008)

My favorite pair of jeans definitely goes to Paige Premium denim.  I get the most compliments when I wear these jeans.  I feel like these jeans bundle all your assets up, and package them so that it's shapely.  It stretches to fit your shape, but it doesn't lose its elasticity the way 7 jeans do.  At the same time, it's super comfortable.  While it stretches, it doesn't sinch on the fatty area of the hips either.  

FYI, I too have a small waist, a big derriere, and child bearing hips.  It's worth heading down to your nearest Nordstroms and trying it on.  I've had a lot of luck finding it at less than retail price at Nordstrom Rack.


----------



## iio (Jan 17, 2008)

I love True Religion jeans...I have two that fit me perfectly especially around my hips, its not too tight on me and they are stretchy, I wish I can buy more but they are too expensive. 

I think the number one thing I look for in jeans is its stretchyness!


----------



## saj20052006 (Jan 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey B. Fly* 

 
_*what are ur fave styles/brands of jeans or pants? 

i have problems all the time since my waist is so small compared to my hips/butt, sometimes pants will hang off me in the front but theyll be tight on my butt.*_

 
Your measurements would have been helpful.  It really depends.

Apple bottoms are truly for girls with Apple Bottoms (Small waist, round bottom).  My waist is about a 30 and my hips are like a 40 (LOL, sounds huge, but I wear a 8 in womens and a 9 in juniors), so I have found that Gap Bootcuts, Baby Phats, DKNY, Express X2 and Bandalinos work for me.


----------



## dreamerbabiiee* (Mar 14, 2008)

apple bottoms ; j.Lo ; rocawear ; ecko


----------



## Doombubbles (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey B. Fly* 

 
_*what are ur fave styles/brands of jeans or pants? 

i have problems all the time since my waist is so small compared to my hips/butt, sometimes pants will hang off me in the front but theyll be tight on my butt.*_

 
I have the same problem. Large hips, big butt, small waist. I usually buy Old Navy jeans, and am in LOVE with their "Sweetheart" fit. Their Long and Lean line has been pretty good to me in the past as well-I own several pairs of both fits.


----------

